# Weeds overtaking yard.



## Zanarkand (May 6, 2020)

So I used Scott's crabgrass preventer on my hard in pellet form with a seeder in March. I have used weed preventer in April and this May 1st I used Ortho weed b gone: chickweed, clover killer.

Anyway I'm from Ohio and this is taking over my entire lawn! Any ideas. None of these things im using is even touching it.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Looks like chickweed to me. Check this and compare: https://www.oardc.ohio-state.edu/weedguide/single_weed.php?id=24
Triclopyr will take it out (like the CCO you used) but may take several apps and warmer temps for quicker eradication.


----------



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

I successfully use 2-4-D against chickweed, but there's products available that have both Triclopyr and 2-4-D mixed in a liquid death to broadleaves. If you've got an abundant supply of chickweed that's hard to kill, I'd go that route.

Triclopyr by itself can take a while to work and you might need to re-apply at the 3-4 week mark.

2-4-D usually shows signs of working fairly quickly and can be reapplied within 7-10 days.


----------



## Zanarkand (May 6, 2020)

The last weed b gone treatment didn't even touch it. Is the solution your talking about safe on cool season grasses?


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

You're stuck.

You need to fall pre-emergent and repeat in the spring. My front yard used to be covered.

Alternatively, the products you're using now should be effective in the fall, when the chickweed is small and not noticed

Good news, chickweed will be done soon.


----------

